# Wanna see my fang marks?



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

My little Calvin bit me yesterday during nail trimming time. Apparently he reached his limit with the wrangling to get ahold of his little front feet. Suddenly I was frozen staring open-mouthed at the normally mellow little critter latched on to my finger. It was funny in a way. He was giving me this look like "I said no, do you not understand the word no?" If I moved or spoke he'd chomp down harder. Finally I lived my hand into the air and he let go.

I put his new bag in front of him, he ran into it, and I put him in his igloo to calm down. A couple of hours later I got him out again (in his bag) and read in front of the tv with him in my lap.

We had a little talk. I apologized for being a little overzealous, but told him that biting is not the appropriate response. I don't think he was listening, however.

Oh, no blood. He did break the skin and I cleaned it thoroughly.

[attachment=2:286e7g7x]073small.jpg[/attachment:286e7g7x]

[attachment=2:286e7g7x]073small.jpg[/attachment:286e7g7x]


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Ouch! I've had a few fang marks in my time. Once Pepper was very displeased with his bath and after trying everything to climb out, he thought he'd try using his teeth in my arm to pull himself out. I was not impressed. I've also gotten a few bites at the vet- I don't know why he bites ME and never the VET, but I guess he knows it's really all my fault. He's not big into biting, though. However, he does nibble if he's hungry- it's actually quite cute, he'll reach out his open mouth very slowly toward a finger and if the person doesn't get it (though Mommy always does :lol he slowly chomps down. He's a funny little guy!

Hope it doesn't hurt anymore! I know they can sting for a while.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla bit my lip. Went to give him a little kiss goodnight on the top of his head. Smelled my coconut lip gloss. Couldn't help himself. But then again, neither can my husband! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Ouch! I hope you're okay now.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm doing fine, it was just a shock. He's done the lick and nibble thing before if you have food smells (my mom and her popcorn) but never got this pissed.

I like Ender's solution better, he just poops on me.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Guess he showed you, eh?

If you're really "lucky" you'll get the smiley face. The top fangs make the eyes and the row of bottom teeth make the smile. I had one of those courtesy of Satin a couple years back. Didn't think to take a pic of it though.


----------

